# Who uses Copydex or ? to extend band/tube life at pouch/ fork connection



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Saw a new video on YouTube 



 that showed this glue, new to me, but I googled it and saw other folks have used it a bit.

Has anybody lately tried this material or something like it ... extending band life is always a plus ;- )

wll2506


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

New news to me!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's amazing that it would join two pieces of band .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

There was a bit of conversation on this stuff and most of it was positive. I have always thought that this stuff may be the answer to making pseudo tapered tubes last longer.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

flipgun said:


> There was a bit of conversation on this stuff and most of it was positive. I have always thought that this stuff may be the answer to making pseudo tapered tubes last longer.


You may be right ? I may order some ( pretty expensive stuff, but if it works it will save on elastic life in the long run ).

wll

PS: I just order some 5 minutes after I posted this ;-) We will see, it takes over a week to get here in the USA as it is only sold I think in the UK

wll


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

I use copydex, and I recommend it!
It doubles up band life.
I use it only on the highly stressed areas of the band.
I had never any problems with rts shots.
But i also use talkum powder, but just to prevent the copydex to stick together while storing the bands in a bag.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

the core said:


> I use copydex, and I recommend it!
> It doubles up band life.
> I use it only on the highly stressed areas of the band.
> I had never any problems with rts shots.
> ...


That is great, I plan on using it on tubes when I use constrictor knots, I'm hoping it will prolong the tying areas ;- )

wll


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

wll said:


> the core said:
> 
> 
> > I use copydex, and I recommend it!
> ...


I never tried it with tubes.
Clean the the surface of the tubes before using copydex. 
The manufacturer often uses release agent and you have to remove it completely. Sometimes it is necessary to use some scotchbrite to rough the surface a little bit. 
And cut the excess of the tube as short as possible!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Since pseudos alway break at the knot, I was thinking that the tubes should be coated and dried before tying and again afterwards over the ties.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

flipgun said:


> Since pseudos alway break at the knot, I was thinking that the tubes should be coated and dried before tying and again afterwards over the ties.


Try it! It's absolute worth the effort when it works!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

the core said:


> I use copydex, and I recommend it!
> It doubles up band life.
> I use it only on the highly stressed areas of the band.
> I had never any problems with rts shots.
> ...


That's very neat looking, may I ask where do you source that purple elastic ?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

the core said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > Since pseudos alway break at the knot, I was thinking that the tubes should be coated and dried before tying and again afterwards over the ties.
> ...


The cost of Copydex = A Lot of beer.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

flipgun said:


> the core said:
> 
> 
> > flipgun said:
> ...


I don't drink beer, so that would not matter, but when it cuts in to my vodka budget that's when I say enough is enough ..... lol, lol

wll


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I remember Vodka... nothing after drinking it though.

But seriously; when going for adult potables? I drink Gin. Vodka is a chaser.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

flipgun said:


> I remember Vodka... nothing after drinking it though.
> 
> But seriously; when going for adult potables? I drink Gin. Vodka is a chaser.


LOL,LOL

wll


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Is this stuff sort of like white out?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> Is this stuff sort of like white out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


No, from my understanding it is a liquid latex that once dries adheres to latex very well and acts like a protective coating that stretches with the elastic latex tubes or flats.

If I'm wrong on this, someone please correct me.

wll


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

wll said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Is this stuff sort of like white out?
> ...


You are absolute right!


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

BushpotChef said:


> the core said:
> 
> 
> > I use copydex, and I recommend it!
> ...


The purple stuff is called "lila power latex" We buy it here from a store in Germany!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

In the States, I think a similar glue is sold as Tear Mender - https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_5?url=search-alias%3Dindustrial&field-keywords=tear+mender&sprefix=tear+%2Caps%2C197&crid=2AA9VO65JXKZQ

And there are a number of fabric glues that seem to offer similar performance.

I've never tried either.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

KawKan said:


> In the States, I think a similar glue is sold as Tear Mender - https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_5?url=search-alias%3Dindustrial&field-keywords=tear+mender&sprefix=tear+%2Caps%2C197&crid=2AA9VO65JXKZQ
> 
> And there are a number of fabric glues that seem to offer similar performance.
> 
> I've never tried either.


Great info, thank you very much.

wll


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you I'll look into ordering some thst color is so eye-catching! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

BushpotChef said:


> Thank you I'll look into ordering some thst color is so eye-catching!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using
> Tapatalk


https://www.kugel-winnie.de/Power-Latex
And power and speed of this latex is unbelievable


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Think I'm going to use the Copydex or the Tear Mender (which I just ordered) to see how it performs with cuffs and pseudo tapers (tubes or flats) If it holds well it could be an answer to short lived pseudos ;- )

Being the the cement is a latex so it stretches the wear on the contact points should not be like a constrictor knot tie or even a plain cuff type attachment with a Constrictor knot tie ..... Don't know till ya give it a try ... YA, I WILL BE WEARING goggles in case it doesn't hold up .... I'm not in the mood to lose an eye !

Plan on using about a 2.25 looped end !

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

With band material so cheap why bother?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Since I started using doubled collars to hold my pseudo tapers they last pretty much to the point of the rubber starts to fatigue.

I am gonna try this stuff out though. It may allow me to use less collar material.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

inconvenience said:


> Since I started using doubled collars to hold my pseudo tapers they last pretty much to the point of the rubber starts to fatigue.
> 
> I am gonna try this stuff out though. It may allow me to use less collar material.


What are doubled collars ? Pic if you can :- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Since I started using doubled collars to hold my pseudo tapers they last pretty much to the point of the rubber starts to fatigue.
> ...


Went back on this forum and found your write up .... very nice. I will make a set like you have today and then make a set with glue on Monday when Tear Mender arrives ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


Went to Home Depot and bought some DAP Contact cement. Put some on under the tubes and all over and then put the cuff on. Going out now to try it ... man alive it sure is ugly the way I did it .... I know it can be made to look nice ;- )

wll


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

wll said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > wll said:
> ...


Invetive. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

wll said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > wll said:
> ...


If that doesn't work out, one doubled collar that wide should work. And yeah I literally just meant putting another collar over the first one for additional compression. I can't stand it when my pt loops get uneven. And I find collars infinitely easier to get them symmetrical in the first place.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

inconvenience said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > wll said:
> ...


Well I just got back from shooting and so far I'm very impressed with this pseudo loop set up

My active length on this set up was 6.5" OAL my draw is about 35" so my elongation factor was a bit under 540%. My loops were at total of 2.5" from in front of loop to the end of the 1/2" cuff, had about 1/4 handing out of cuff for protection in case tubes slipped.

When pulled back you can tell the single section of the tube is pulled hard near max elongation yet the looped section is very tough. I shot about 30ea 3/8"steels at various ranges.... and they moved out quick, not as quick as my looped tubes but pretty darn good and WAY, WAY faster than a single tube for sure !!! ...This pseudo taper really makes these tubes doable as a light pull Starling hunter for sure. I was very happy especially since it was 47 deg and my hands froze up and I had to quit !

Now .... the looped section where it attaches to the single did not move at all ... ya, not at all, I was all smiles. I think part of the secret may be to have enough cement on the tubes before it comes in contact with the cuff by maybe 3/4 of an inch. I did this just as an insurance thing as I did not want the tubes to pull loose, but the set held together very well so far ;- ) Now going out and shooting 100+ more shots in warmer weather to see if the contact cement gives up the ghost is another thing ;- ) Slingshots are not an exact science as we all know, so much is learned by trial and error.

I might add that the pull weight, was a measured 11.1 lbs at ~35" and is much more comfortable to hold, also aiming is much easier. My 3/32od x3/64 wall when loaded are stout at 16.4 lbs to say the least, Not only the poundage, but the feel is different. I feel that since the single tube is not tied in and allowed to freely stretch with just the contact cement holding it, the life expectancy will be much greater ... time will tell ! The cuff is criticle as it allows for movement yet keeps the cemented ends from separating... I used 1/2" cuffs, but maybe 5/8 would be a bit more insurance ?

For my heavier lead and steel, I was planning on Pseudo looping Green Dub Dub.. if it works .... that should be a rocket ship with 1/2"-5/8" steel balls and heavy lead ;- )

As of right now I'm happy with this ... we will see if Copydex can improve this pseudo loop adventure. Also I wonder how E6000 would work, I bought some of that too !

*Inconvenience*,

I did not try your double cuff idea yet, but I VERY, VERY much like the ease at which you can do this without all the glue and stuff... How many shots do you figure you get per set up and do you see any signs of slippage ?

Thanks

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Hate to keep posting, wish I had more time to edit and add stuff .. oh well !

Went out again, it was about 56 and sunny ... very little wind ... just shot the pseudo taper set up, shot about 30 more shots ... no movement in the loops what so ever ... solid as a rock so far ! The 3/8" steelies were flying fast and the shots were smooth, marbles flew very well too.

Took many shots in the 35+ yard range and the shots were flying fast and straight ..... no softballs for sure. I think a 35 yrd body hit on a Starling would bring him down for good. Again, so far I'm very pleased ;- )

wll


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

wll said:


> Hate to keep posting, wish I had more time to edit and add stuff .. oh well !
> 
> Went out again, it was about 56 and sunny ... very little wind ... just shot the pseudo taper set up, shot about 30 more shots ... no movement in the loops what so ever ... solid as a rock so far ! The 3/8" steelies were flying fast and the shots were smooth, marbles flew very well too.
> 
> ...


Cut em. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Got my Copydex and Tear Mender and gave them a little test .... they both stick on the tubes as a coating with the Copydex being better I think. The Dap contact cement being better than both in my very short testing. The Dap is some pretty strong smelling stuff and really seems to hold/grab and stretch much better. For a coating on bands I don't know if it matters much, but I will see.

I will make a set of Pseudo's using Dap as neatly as I can, giving about a 1 1/4 glue area and a .625 cuff with about 1/4" outside the cuff just for slippage insurance. I will do the same with Copydex and compare them when they are dry. Pictures will follow !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I used DAP Contact cement today and it is a pain in the rear end for sure. Coating and leaving for 15+ minutes and then sticking together --- this is not to much of a problem ... the problem is putting the cuff on. My cuffs were .625 long, I think that is to long and a pain to get over the tubes...I'm going to figure out something faster like maybe very small cuffs (1/8 inch and maybe 4 of them spaced out a bit ? and then coat them with cement ?)

I'll try Copydex next but I don't think it has the adhesion of DAP !

I do love the fact the contact cement holds very well and with a linear pull they don't slip .....so far !!

wll


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

So... why do you have that second cuff down by the forks? The idea of pseudo loops is the open loop.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

flipgun said:


> So... why do you have that second cuff down by the forks? The idea of pseudo loops is the open loop.


it just keeps the tubes together, do it on all my looped tubes and it makes a neater package, almost like a single. it also helps with keeping the looped area around the eye in place a little better. For me it works.

wll


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Sorry I didn't get back until now

If I use 1/2" of doubled collar I get literally zero slippage and my pseudos last nearly as long as my normal single tubes. Where they used to always rip at the ties they now often last until the rubber itself is lifeless and worn out.

Imo collars are the best for both tubes and flats. But again, maybe this stuff would let you use less collar material.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you,KawKan. I have some Tear Mender. I am making band sets tomorrow. Now I can experiment.


----------

